# Cornelia Marie captain, Phil Harris, passes away after stroke



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

One of the captains who feature on Discovery Channel's 'Deadliest Catch' has passed away. Phil Harris, captain of Cornelia Marie, died yesterday following a massive stroke on January 29 whilst unloading his crab boat.

Having watched the series avidly, he was one of my favourite characters. Always called a spade a spade, had a great relationship with his crew - especially his sons who are deckhands.

Devastating loss to his family, his friends and all of his fans around the world.

Sympathies go to everyone who lived & worked with him.

http://blogs.yourdiscovery.com/discovery-news/2010/02/deadliest-catchs-phil-harris-taken-ill.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

A real character...very sad news


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Watch all the series of Deadliest Catch,great charater R.I P Phil.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Rest easy Phil.
Calm Seas and Fair Winds
With Respects


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Very sad loss indeed. I enjoyed the series very much and I am sure I speak for many other viewers that Captain Phil will be missed by all.
My condolences to his family


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

rest in peace captain phil


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

very sad news R.I.P phil.


----------



## willie struth (Jul 31, 2009)

Bon Voyage Phil, A Seaman And A Gentleman ,of What I Seen In The Series . To All The Crew & Family Safe Seas . Willie Struth.


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Phil will be a very sad loss to the programe. RIP Phil.


----------



## fazzer (Mar 24, 2010)

Rest in Peace Phil


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Those of you who have been following the current season of Deadliest Catch will have seen the emergency situation leading to Capt Phil's death earlier this year.

Last night at 10pm on Discovery (UK) the episode was hard to watch, Josh & Jake (Phil's sons) and Jonathan (Time Bandit captain) were at the Anchorage hospital as Phil underwent a 12 hour operation to save his life.

It was heartbreaking to watch due to the knowledge that Phil didn't make it, but last night the boys & Jonathan were so full of hope after Phil finally woke up and was able to talk with them, albeit is a very weakened state. Phil's determination and stubborness came out, as did his incredible wit and sarcasm.

The boys have been through hell and it showed last night as they fought with each other...something that broke Jonathan's heart, as he overheard the boys fighting & it reduced him to tears.

Next Tuesday's episode will be devastating to watch, Phil loses his fight for life....and the boys let the fleet know.

Although this series has been difficult to watch, it has been filmed with real care and a genuine understanding of what the boys and the rest of the fleet went through in the days leading to Phil's death, and the film crews handled the events after his death with utmost sincerity and compassion. Those behind the cameras had grown close to Phil, his boys and the crews of Cornelia Marie & the other ships and they felt the pain and loss as equally as anyone directly affected.

Later episodes will feature the burial & memorial service for Phil and the way that the crews on the other ships celebrated Phil's life & mourned his passing.

Deadliest Catch is at 10pm next Tuesday (and subsequent Tuesdays) on Discovery. The remaining programmes will be so hard to watch, but I for one feel compelled to watch them as it gives us all a chance to say goodbye to a wonderful character, a great dad and someone who we have got to know quite intimately over the years.


----------



## tonći perić (Oct 18, 2010)

R.i.p.


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

I concur with all the submitted threads. I enjoy this series.
Condolences to Phil's Family.
Pat.


----------

